# Flavoring Pops Brine?



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2019)

Planning another 20 lbs batch of buckboard and 20 lbs of belly. I am going to start curing Saturday. I am planning to use Pops brine like I always do. I want to do the buckboard spicy like a chipotle bacon. Have any of you added flavor like that to the brine? If so did it penetrate? It looks like many folks even when dry curing actually just rub the additional spices on the exterior of the meat prior to smoking. Is that the best approach?


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 22, 2019)

I have only added other spice flavorings after the cure was done.  Like pepper bacon or paprika bacon.  I put the spices on right before smoking. 

JC


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 22, 2019)

i've tried adding my maple syrup to pop's brine, it seemed it really didn't get all the way into the meat basically stayed on the surface maybe penetrated a little bit. give it a shot though I don't think it will hurt anything


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 22, 2019)

I gave up adding flavors to brine.   Just does not seem to do much.  Better off injecting or dusting  before cooking.


----------



## bregent (Nov 22, 2019)

Most spices do not migrate very far into the meat - they mostly stay near the surface - so you are better off just dusting them on after brining.  You would need to use a much larger amount in the brine to get the same effect.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2019)

I have not with bacon , but have added lemon extract when I do whole chickens . Definitely penetrates the meat . I think because it's the same viscosity as the water , and not a whole spice . 
Keep in mind that the salt and sugar dissolves into the liquid . Anything that doesn't stays on the surface . 
I bet you use the liquid from a can of chipotle peppers , your going to have some spicy bacon .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> I gave up adding flavors to brine.   Just does not seem to do much.  Better off injecting or dusting  before cooking.


 Injecting after is a great idea


chopsaw said:


> I have not with bacon , but have added lemon extract when I do whole chickens . Definitely penetrates the meat . I think because it's the same viscosity as the water , and not a whole spice .
> Keep in mind that the salt and sugar dissolves into the liquid . Anything that doesn't stays on the surface .
> I bet you use the liquid from a can of chipotle peppers , your going to have some spicy bacon .


 That makes sense. I have some chipotle paste I ordered for turkey breasts. I’ll try that and some habanero extract. I’ll dust with chipotle powdercc


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2019)

When I do the lemon extract it don't take much . That's poultry though . Gallon of Pop's I think it was a tsp . Let us know what you do .

Edit 
Just wanted to update this to say the amount of lemon extract for a gallon of brine was 1/2 tsp .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 22, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> When I do the lemon extract it don't take much . That's poultry though . Gallon of Pop's I think it was a tsp . Let us know what you do .


Will do, I’ll document it all and post it up once it’s done and tasted.


----------



## illini40 (Dec 23, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Will do, I’ll document it all and post it up once it’s done and tasted.



Have you had a chance fo try this? How did it turn out?

What are some good flavor profiles to try on bacon?


----------



## beggar (Jan 22, 2020)

I got BBB going a few days now in pops brine and was thinking about trying some maple extract in it.
Anybody tried it and what was the end result?


----------

